# Neue Navi-Schlampe :-))



## leopard_afrika (12. Dezember 2007)

Möchte mir ein neues Navigerät zulegen. Hatte bisher ein Medion Pocket- PC + Navigon mit externer GPS- Maus, was mich aber bei Fahrzeugwechsel immer zum Mitnehmen des ganzen Kladderadatsches zwang und ein Navigieren als Motorrad- und Radfahrer nicht zuließ und erst recht nicht als Fußgänger.#q:c
Das neue sollte also internes GPS oder GPS mit Bluetooth haben.

Gibt es ein bezahlbares Gerät/ System ( bis ca.300 €), was ich für Norwegen selber mit selbst erstellten Karten fürs Wasser bestücken und kalibrieren könnte?


----------



## hans albers (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

.. moin dirk..


jetzt ist es wohl doch "endlich"  soweit
mal n system ohne die "ungewollten" abkürzungen
....|supergri

insider  off topic ..aus

greetz
lars


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Ich kenn jemand, der hatte selbst vor dem alten Gerät Angst! 
Muß noch etwas "Betriebsinvestition " tätigen


----------



## Angelwebshop (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Mein Tipp Magellan Crosover GPS geht Super das Teil, auf der Straße und auch in Nörg mit Navionics Karten getestet. 1 A Preis inkl. Europakarten ca. 400,- Euro, Navionics Karte XXXL ( für Norge braucht man 2) ca. 230,-- Euro je Stück


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

@AWS
Das Teil selbst wäre ja noch in meinem Kostenrahmen.( die mir von anderen per PN gesandten Vorschläge waren jenseits von gut und böse!:q ) Kann man bei dem Gerät auch eigene Karten irgendwie einfügen und kalibrieren? Denn 230 Okken / Karte sind ja schon hastig!?


----------



## Sockeye (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Hallo leopard_afrika,

auch für das Crossi kannst Du Karten selbst erstellen. So wie ich in diesem Forum als Workshop schon vorgestellt / gezeigt habe. 

Gescannte Karten kalibrieren und anzeigen lassen, wie man es von einem Handheld gewohnt ist geht nicht. Bei keinem GPS Handgerät, von egal welchem Hersteller, welches schon auf dem Markt ist, geht dies.

Magellan hat jedoch die neuen Triton Geräte angekündigt, die als erste genau dies können. Erhältlich vorraussichtlich Mitte Janauar 2008

So eines werde ich mir zulegen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Hat ja auch noch 2-3 Monate Zeit. ) Werde mir das mit deinem Workshop noch mal anschauen, ob ich das kapiere oder nicht. Bist du eigentlich auf dem Norgetreffen, dann könnte ich mir noch mal ein paar Tips holen.


----------



## Pike Perch (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Hi Leo,

hast nicht eben geringe Anforderungen!!! Das Magellan ist im Bereich PNA sicher ne gute Wahl. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nen PDA empfehlen. Die neuen haben alle den Sirf III Empfänger integriert. Externe Antenne, oder Antenne ausklappen ist da nicht mehr erforderlich. Mit Zusatzsoftware Seenavigation können eigene Karten kalibriert und verwendet werden.

Nur bei PDA und PNA musst Du Dich fragen, was die Geräte wohl bei dem ersten Schauer oder ner schönen Salzwassergischt machen... So richtig wetterfest sind die eben nicht. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts eben noch nicht...

Gruß

Pike Perch


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

So hohe Anforderungen hab ich eigentlich nicht.|kopfkrat:q Ich möchte ein normales Navi/ PDA/ PNA, an dem nicht mehr `n Haufen Kabel für`s GPS dranhängt. Das ist erst mal das wichtigste. Mit diesen Geräten sollte sich problemlos der derzeitige Standort feststellen lassen, auch auf`m Wasser.|kopfkrat Wenn ich nun noch eigene Karten hinterlegen könnte, diese evtl. noch kalibrieren könnte, so daß ich sehen könnte, wenn ich mich bestimmten Punkten nähere, dann wäre das toll :vik:aber nicht die entscheidende Bedingung.|bigeyes:k


----------



## Pike Perch (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Hi Leo,

WinGPS 4.1 Mobile PDA ist mit seiner Kartenabdeckung und Darstellung der Karten mit das zur Zeit beste Navigationsprogramm für GPS-Navigation für den Pocket PC. 

Unterstützt Stentec's DKW1800-Serie Karten und EuroSea DKW2 Kartensätze mit BaZ (NfS) Update, ANWB/VVV Karten (nied. inländische Gewässer), EuroSea DKW2 Karten (Nordsee/Ostsee/Kanal/Atlantik), Maptech BSB Karten und eigenscannte Karten, nahtlose Kartenübergänge und automatische Kartenbindung. Ideal für GPS-Navigation mit Pocket PC / PDA. 

PDA's dafür gibts genug, wie z.B. die Fujitsu-Siemens Pocket Loox N-Reihe, HP IPAQ RX 5935 (bzw. Nachfolger), ...

Wollte eben nur noch anmerken, dass die meisten nicht für rauhes Wetter gedacht sind. Also innerhalb der Kajüte kein Problem, aber an Deck würde ich mir das wohl verkneifen. Salzwasser und Elektronik passt nicht wirklich zusammen...

Mit einer Tasche als Schutz ginge es ja vlt. Guckst Du hier: http://www.polo-motorrad.de/product/138460/group/7337/dmc_mb3_search_pi1.num/48/dmc_mb3_search_pi1.searchstring/navigation/dmc_mb3_search_pi1.page/1/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html

Es gäbe auch noch das Garmin Zumo, ist ein PNA, aber 100 % wasserdicht nach IPX7-Standard oder das TomTom Rider (aus dem Bike-Bereich), das zumindestens spritzwassergeschützt ist.

Es gibt für PNA's Software, damit Du diesen auch als PDA betreiben kannst und somit auch die o.g.  WinGPS-Software nutzen kannst, aber da müsste ich erst mal schauen, wie die heisst.

Bis denne und viel Spass bei Deiner Suche

Pike Perch|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

die tasche passt ja schon mal gut auf meinen tankrucksack, den ich meist mit messer, zangen, schere, schlagholz, lappen und so`n kram zum angeln auf meer und fjord mithabe.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

War heute mal bei Mediamarkt, um mich dort mal zu informieren. Fazit: TomTom ist leider für mich gestorben, die dort ausgestellten Garmins ebenfalls.
TomTom: Alle neuen TomTom haben keinen Einschub für SD- Karten oder ähnliches mehr und der interne Speicherplatz ist nicht mehr viel größer als das vorinstallierte Kartenmaterial. Das heißt: Keine zusätzlichen Karteninstallationen mehr möglich! Wenn ich z.B. Westeuropa kaufe, kann ich Norwegen, Schweden nicht zusätzlich installieren sondern müßte mindestens Spanien, Frankreich,Portugal, Italien und Griechenland zuerst löschen, bevor ich das realisieren könnte.
Garmin( wie gesagt gilt erst mal nur für die ausgestellten 4 Modelle): Keine Routenplanung vorher möglich- ich muß mich auf der Strecke zum Endziel befinden und kann erst dann Zwischenziele eingeben, das ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## Angelwebshop (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Ich bringe nach Berlin mal ein Crosover von Magelan mit


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Super Herbert!


----------



## Amerika1110 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Hallo Dirk,
da wir nur so runde 35 km auseinander wohnen, quasi Nachbarn sind, könntest Du Dir meine Lösung ja mal in der Praxis ansehen. Nutze ebenfalls Medion PDA allerdings mit integrierter GPS und umfangreichem Outdoorzubehör.
Melde Dich einfach, wenn es Dich interessiert.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Mache ich demnäxt doch glatt. Sieht man dich zum Norwegentreffen?


----------



## Amerika1110 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Navi-Schlampe )*

Leider nicht, die Wochenenden sind mit der Familie schon auf lange Sicht ausgeplant.

Gruß

Ralf


----------

